# Ma signature porte t'elle atteinte aux gay ?



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

Hello la compagnie,

Une personne que je suppose gay m'a indiqué en privée que ma signature était désobligeante à son égard et m'a demandé de la modifier.

Il s'agit d'une phrase en partie tirée des textes d'un chanteur un peu extrème (chansons à prendre a 26eme degrès), didier super pour ceux qui connaisse.
En mettant tafiole je pensais plus au terme lopette et je ne pensais pas que ca porterais atteinte à quelqu'un.

Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce vraiment désobligeant ? Si je met avec ton mac d'hétéro vous pensez que ca passera mieux ?


----------



## nato kino (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce vraiment désobligeant ? Si je met avec ton mac d'hétéro vous pensez que ca passera mieux ?



Pendant que tu y es, tu pourras aussi changer la localisation et ton avatar.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tu y es, tu pourras aussi changer la localisation et ton avatar.



Ah nan après ca collerait plus du tout à mon image de rebelle des bacs à sable


----------



## bonpat (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> 
> Une personne que je suppose gay m'a indiqué en privée que ma signature était désobligeante à son égard et m'a demandé de la modifier.



et bien modifie la !

où est le problème ?


----------



## loustic (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,...
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce vraiment désobligeant ?...


Imagine la catastrophe si tu avais mis quelque chose du genre

La vie n'existe que si elle est transmise.


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> 
> Une personne que je suppose gay m'a indiqué en privée que ma signature était désobligeante à son égard et m'a demandé de la modifier.
> 
> ...



Dans le contexte d'une chanson au 26eme degrés comme tu dis, no problemo.
Dans la signature de chaque message d'un forum ou tous les sujets ne sont pas au 26eme degrés cela peut-être considéré comme désobligeant ou pour de la provoc à deux balles.   
Il serait donc bon de l'éditer.


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> Il s'agit d'une phrase en partie tirée des textes d'un chanteur un peu extrème (chansons à prendre a 26eme degrès), didier super pour ceux qui connaisse.
> En mettant tafiole je pensais plus au terme lopette et je ne pensais pas que ca porterais atteinte à quelqu'un.


cf la réaction de Foguenne que je partage complètement !!



			
				FloX a dit:
			
		

> Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce vraiment désobligeant ? Si je met avec ton mac d'hétéro vous pensez que ca passera mieux ?


je ne suis pas sur que hétéro soit l'équivalent de tafiole en terme de valeur linguistique !!
je pense que quelque chose comme "gros bourin homophobe" est plus en rapport à "tafiole" !!
alors la oui ça peut être mal pris... non


----------



## bonpat (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan après ca collerait plus du tout à mon image de rebelle des bacs à sable




Lave toi les mains !
Range tes jouets ! 
Lave toi les mains !
Tu veux quoi pour ton gouter ?
Lave toi les mains !
Tu t'es lavé les dents avant de te coucher ?
Lave toi les mains !
Debout, on va à l'école
Lave toi les mains !
Tire bien la chasse d'eau !
Lave toi les mains !

Je comprends qu'on devienne vite rebelle à cet àge là !  :love:


----------



## molgow (31 Octobre 2004)

Arrête de t'la péter

Je trouve dommage d'avoir plagier Didier Super...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de t'la péter
> 
> Je trouve dommage d'avoir plagier Didier Super...


MMMmmmouuuarfffff  bon effectivement à prendre au 26ème degré !!!
par contre je trouve dommage que ce qui te dérange le plus soit le plagia de Didier Super :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi je me souviens d'une époque ou j'ai été viré à cause de ma signature.

Et le mot "tafiolle" m'aurait certainement été fatal, mais c'est vrai que les esprits évoluent trés vite en 2 ans...

Les temsp changent.

Droit dans le mur, moi j'vous l'dit...


----------



## kitetrip (31 Octobre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de t'la péter
> 
> Je trouve dommage d'avoir plagier Didier Super...


 Je viens de voir Didier Super en concert ce vendredi... Magnifique ! Il chante mal, tout est à prendre au 3ième degré mais il y a vraiment du vrai dans ses paroles.

 PS : je sais, c'est un peu hors sujet mais bon, on est au bar MacG


----------



## molgow (31 Octobre 2004)

Si jamais, on avait déjà parlé un peu de Didier Super ici.

C'est vrai qu'il est excellent :love:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Il chante mal, tout est à prendre au 3ième degré mais il y a vraiment du vrai dans ses paroles.


Oui, c'est vrai, y'en a des biens.


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

En douze posts on est monté de cinq étages  :mouais: Je me dis qu'il y a un truc qui ne fonctionne pas  :mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

Arrete de tl'a péter ! Arrete de tl'a péter ! Avec ton tradada de troll ! 
Parce que quand on te bannira, eh ben poster meme plus tu pourra


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> 
> Une personne que je suppose gay m'a indiqué en privée que ma signature était désobligeante à son égard et m'a demandé de la modifier.
> 
> ...




bonjour

la personne qui t'a envoyé un mp a eu la courtoisie de te le demander en privé
et donc c'est en privé que cet affaire aurait du etre traité 

si vraiment cela faiait un doute pour toi alors un contcat privé avec un modo aurait eté plus approprié que de balancer ceci en public

pour ma part je trouve que tout en toi est desagreable : l'avatars deja appartenant a quelq'un d'autre, tes propos souvent vulgaires ,  ta signature n'est pas de plus recherché et enfin j'ai souvent l'impression que tu viens poster juste pour chercher la gueguerre et creer un climat hostile


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2004)

Un forum doit être un espace de bien-être pour tous, et pour qu'il le reste, cela implique le respect mutuel de tout un chacun. Il est évident que ce que l'un considère comme "de l'humour" peut blesser l'autre.

Donc dans l'esprit d'une communauté qui se doit d'être accueillante pour tous, je pense que tu pourrais effectivement modifier ta signature. Considère cela comme une BA envers la personne qui t'en a parlé ainsi qu'envers tous ses semblables, pour qui la vie au quotidien n'est pas toujours facile.

Voilà, ce n'est que _my 2 cents d'euros_ bien sûr


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> 
> la personne qui t'a envoyé un mp a eu la courtoisie de te le demander en privé
> et donc c'est en privé que cet affaire aurait du etre traité
> ...



Attention, le climat hostile c'est pas mal..

Moi même je ne m'épanouis que dans le conflit...

Surtout avec les gens "gentils" comme toi...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

tu faiblis, sonny, tu faiblis


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tu faiblis, sonny, tu faiblis


 l'âge, sans doute.


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tu faiblis, sonny, tu faiblis


 Et toi alors ? tu faiblis pas peut-être ? _même pas de *lol* dans un message complet, n'importe quoi... _


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

oui c'est vrai, respect des traditions : 

LOL


voilà. ça te plait comme ça ?


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est vrai, respect des traditions :
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


 Ha bah oui, c"'est beaucoup mieux


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

ouuuula c'est tendu ici !!
ne jouez pas au jeu du bourrin qui a lancé ce thread !!
quand à Sonny, je ne trouve pas qu'il faiblisse, mais s'il joue l'attaque c'est avec intelligence (enfin parfois ) et finnesse (bon pas toujours c'est vrai  ) quand on sait lire entre les lignes... et il sait reconnaître qu'un adversaire est à sa hauteur !!  

peace


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

pff quelle idée de lire entre les lignes, quand le bonheur se trouve sur elles.... avec une paille


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> pff quelle idée de lire entre les lignes, quand le bonheur se trouve sur elles.... avec une paille



Non, rien


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

snirfl


----------



## Arsenio Iglesias (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Hello la compagnie,
> 
> Une personne que je suppose gay m'a indiqué en privée que ma signature était désobligeante à son égard et m'a demandé de la modifier.
> 
> ...


Non, moi je ne trouve pas ça désobligeant, mais pê que c'est parce qu'il y a quelque chose de vaguement familier dans tout ça...


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> pff quelle idée de lire entre les lignes, quand le bonheur se trouve sur elles.... avec une paille



moi je préfère les rails de blarch! 







si y a quelqu'un qui me comprend tant  mieux !


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pendant que tu y es, tu pourras aussi changer la localisation et ton avatar.



On reprends donc.

Alors oui, ta signature est désobligeante. Tu la changes rapidement, ou je le fais.
La localisation aussi. Tu la changes également, stp.

Quant à l'avatar, c'est l'historique de Finn. C'est pas très original, mais je ne suis pas sûr qu'on ait vraiment à faire à un original. 

Dis donc, tu sais que t'as bien fait d'attirer mon attention, toi ! :love:  :modo:


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, tu sais que t'as bien fait d'attirer mon attention, toi ! :love:  :modo:



Oulah...


faites chauffer la colle....


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

Je t'en garde un peu, mon poulet au cassis ?!


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je t'en garde un peu, mon poulet au cassis ?!


 de la colle ? le lapin est meilleur pour l'encollage des toiles.... mais le poulet au cassis je suis pas sur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Octobre 2004)

Heu flood? :rateau:


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Heu flood? :rateau:


 Pas sûr, mais pt'et bien


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

non faut pas !


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> non faut pas !


 bon bon d'accord.... mais on fais quoi ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> de la colle ? le lapin est meilleur pour l'encollage des toiles.... mais le poulet au cassis je suis pas sur



Oui, mais bon la colle de lapin, ça sent moins bon que le civet :sick:


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> bon bon d'accord.... mais on fais quoi ?



bon allez un p'tit flood alors !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Je trouve ta signature et ton avatar de mauvais goût mais on peut passer outre


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2004)

Tu pourrais être un peu plus normé FLOX, c'est vrai, moi aussi je trouve que tu es vulgaire...   en plus t'es homophobe alors ça c'est vraiment mal. 

C'est vrai que c'est toujours plus facile de s'intéresser à la forme qu'au fond... tellement plus facile.

Mais si quelqu'un me demande gentiment de changer quelque chose dans ma signature qui le blesse, je le ferai sans problème sauf si c'est par principe car dans ce cas bah je dirai nan... 

Allez change TAFIOLE par MUSULMAN, je pense que ça le fera + !  :love: 

Nan mais allez, c'est sympa la provoque à 2 balles quand y en a pas trop, sinon on s'ennuie avec les vieux du BAR. 

D'ailleurs c'est vrai que SONNY il prend de la bouteille...  



> pour ma part je trouve que tout en toi est desagreable : l'avatars deja appartenant a quelq'un d'autre, tes propos souvent vulgaires , ta signature n'est pas de plus recherché et enfin j'ai souvent l'impression que tu viens poster juste pour chercher la gueguerre et creer un climat hostile



  :rateau:  :love:

Ouah...   et bah faut se relever après ça... c'est pas très gentil quand même je trouve moi   

De toute façon c'est une fille, une trentenaire en plus, et les filles trentenaires c'est MAL !  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

j'en ai rêvé, jptk l'as fait  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> snirfl



   Tu es enrhumé parce que tu es tombé dans la poudreuse ? La branche sur laquelle tu t'étais assis s'est cassée sous ton poids ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tu faiblis, sonny, tu faiblis



Tiens je le connais pas lui...

On t'as pas dit ???

Personne t'as prévenu ???


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es enrhumé parce que tu es tombé dans la poudreuse ? La branche sur laquelle tu t'étais assis s'est cassée sous ton poids ?


 la paille devais être humide, ou le petit miroir probablement aussi, le "sucre glace" remontais pas bien


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Tu pourrais être un peu plus normé FLOX, c'est vrai, moi aussi je trouve que tu es vulgaire...   en plus t'es homophobe alors ça c'est vraiment mal.
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est toujours plus facile de s'intéresser à la forme qu'au fond... tellement plus facile.
> 
> ...




Faut se relever aprés ça ?????

Tu plaisantes ou quoi c'est la fille spirituelle (le mot est fort..  ) de barbarella...

De la saillie au rabais, elle a du aller se confesser aprés avoir écrit ça..


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je le connais pas lui...
> 
> On t'as pas dit ???
> 
> Personne t'as prévenu ???



si si t'inquietes... on as un "Ami" commun..... 


c'est un plaisir cher monsieur, et le crane rasé ça vous vas pas si mal.


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> snirfl



T'as pas une bouteille d'ammoniaque et une cuillère plutôt ?  :rose:


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> la paille devais être humide, ou le petit miroir probablement aussi, le "sucre glace" remontais pas bien



Il fait toujours un peu humide, à Lyon, en cette saison. Tu devrais le savoir.


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> c'est la fille spirituelle (le mot est fort..  ) de barbarella...
> 
> De la saillie au rabais, elle a du aller se confesser aprés avoir écrit ça..



mdr


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> si si t'inquietes... on as un "Ami" commun.....
> 
> 
> c'est un plaisir cher monsieur, et le crane rasé ça vous vas pas si mal.



Tention on avait dit pas de vie privée...

En plus ça fait un mois que j'ai pas rasé, je me reconnais plus, on dirait un hippie..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

moi je trouve que ta signature craint tout comme ton avatar et toutes les personnes qui signent avec leur config. ou des blagues moisies
voila, sinon si tu pouvais faire tourner ma boulen ça m'arrangerais bien car je ne peux plus bouller personne depuis hier  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas une bouteille d'ammoniaque et une cuillère plutôt ?  :rose:



deux boutelles et une louche, j'ai ça


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Deanonyme :

Elle est bonne la caille de ton avatar c'est qui ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut se relever aprés ça ?????
> 
> Tu plaisantes ou quoi c'est la fille spirituelle (le mot est fort..  ) de barbarella...
> 
> De la saillie au rabais, elle a du aller se confesser aprés avoir écrit ça..



Oui j'hésitais entre ta version et la mienne en fait...


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> moi je trouve que ta signature craint tout comme ton avatar et toutes les personnes qui signent avec leur config. ou des blagues moisies
> voila, sinon si tu pouvais faire tourner ma boulen ça m'arrangerais bien car je ne peux plus bouller personne depuis hier  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:


     :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

La "caille" de mon avatar, c'est moi ok ?
Je ne suis pas une caille, plutot une poule.
Ca boule ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'hésitais entre ta version et la mienne en fait...



Au fait, pour le marshall t'as regardé si c'était 2*40 w et pas 2*80 ???

ça me travaille...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> La "caille" de mon avatar, c'est moi ok ?
> Je ne suis pas une caille, plutot une poule.
> Ca boule ici ?



Faudrait voir une photo en pieds...

Et puis c'est bien comme ça, de loin, mais aprés faut le voir sur soi...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tention on avait dit pas de vie privée...
> 
> En plus ça fait un mois que j'ai pas rasé, je me reconnais plus, on dirait un hippie..



arrete de courrir, j'ai trop d'avance sur toi. il t'en faudras encore 4 pour avoir ma longueur. 

si tu décide d'aller jusqu'a 8, tu pourras te faire faire les macarons de la princesse Leila sur les orelles après


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Putain et je suis le seul à ne toujours pas avoir vu la guerre des étoile, sous aucune de ses formes...

Quel malheur..


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> La "caille" de mon avatar, c'est moi ok ?


ah hum  :love: putain de machine qui veut plus bouler


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Cecil:
Pourquoi ta boule est rouge ?


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> La "caille" de mon avatar, c'est moi ok ?
> Je ne suis pas une caille, plutot une poule.
> Ca boule ici ?



Vi ma poule, ça boule ! 
PS : moi aussi, je louche une peu (appel du pied)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

laquelle de boule ?


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, pour le marshall t'as regardé si c'était 2*40 w et pas 2*80 ???
> 
> ça me travaille...



A l'instant, c'est 2 x 40 t'avais vu juste, depuis le temps je me souvenais pu bien.

La poule je croyais que c'était V. Ledoyen moi...  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Cecil:
> Pourquoi ta boule est rouge ?



Manque de talc, sans doute


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

JPTK :

Ben moi aussi en fait...

Pour le marshall c'est plus facile j'en ai fréquenté beaucoup, mais pour la caille j'étais moins sur...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

tiens pour ton futur portrait ou avatar sonny :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Je peux plus bouller personne, pourquoi ?
C'est quoi une boule rouge ?
Pourquoi ?
Pas gentil de se moquer de mon strabisme


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi je pourrais te "bouler" comme vous dites, mais j'ai pas envie...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

On peux voir des "geek" ici ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Y en a...

Je vais t'en montrer un, va dans ta salle de bain, fait comme si tu brossais les dents, et regarde droit devant...

Tu vois ???

Ben voilà.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y en a...
> 
> Je vais t'en montrer un, va dans ta salle de bain, fait comme si tu brossais les dents, et regarde droit devant...
> 
> ...



lol       
J'taurais bien boulé toi


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> On peux voir des "geek" ici ?



probable, mai faut vraiment que tu vois *ça* d'abord.

Après on verras si tu veux toujours en rencontrer


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à sonnyboy."

bon ben dès que je peux :love:


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

Il existe dans chaque forum une ambiance... En lisant quelques discussions on peut facilement comprendre que chez Macgé le ton est plutôt amical, humouristique sans agressivité, bon enfant, acceuillant, sympa, constructif etc...

Rentrer dans ce milieu suppose l'acceptation de ces non dits, et suppose aussi de s'auto-censurer si on n'y adhère pas complètement, sinon il existe certainement d'autres forums où le ton est plus agressif (si c'est ce qu'on recherche).

Je suis d'accord avec Foguenne et Macounette.

Les querelleurs n'existent que par les conflits qu'ils génèrent : semant le vent ils récoltent la tempête.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> probable, mai faut vraiment que tu vois *ça* d'abord.
> 
> Après on verras si tu veux toujours en rencontrer



Je l'avais déja repéré, j'aimerais bien en voir d'autres      
S'il vous plait, des geek.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

emge :

Hier j'ai mangé une pomme...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hier j'ai mangé une pomme...



mince, quelle coincidence, moi pas !


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> semant le vent ils récoltent la tempête.



... laquelle embarque tout le monde.

Zero survivants, enfin la tranquilité.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On reprends donc.
> 
> Alors oui, ta signature est désobligeante. Tu la changes rapidement, ou je le fais.
> La localisation aussi. Tu la changes également, stp.
> ...



Ah ah Finn a repris mon atlas que j'ai recadré comme un grand sous photoshop à partir de la photo originale   

Gniark, merci pour vos réactions dans tous les cas, pour vous prouvez ma bonne volonté je vais essayer de trouver plus provoc  

Quand a robertrav moi aussi je t'  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> mince, quelle coincidence, moi pas !



Incroyable !!!


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais déja repéré, j'aimerais bien en voir d'autres
> S'il vous plait, des geek.



je crois que c'est grave. En général, la rencontre avec *ça* provoque d'atroces maux de tete et une allergie répulsive dès que l'on se trouve en présence de geeks.

apparement, la contamination s'étends....


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

j'ai finis la bouteille de jus de raisins


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah Finn a repris mon atlas que j'ai recadré comme un grand sous photoshop à partir de la photo originale
> 
> Gniark, merci pour vos réactions dans tous les cas, pour vous prouvez ma bonne volonté je vais essayer de trouver plus provoc
> 
> Quand a robertrav moi aussi je t'  :love:



Essaye toujours. 




_Il a de la bouche, celui-là, c'est pas croyable. S'il apprenait à être insupportable intelligemment, on pourrait presque lui concevoir un avenir parmi nous. Mais y'a du boulot...._


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai que c'est moyen...

En plus il a attiré mon attention avec le mot magique "photoshop", la bannière sous laquelle se réunissent les feignasses de maquettistes en freelance...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Flox, si tu fais pas gaffe, ils vont te re-conditionner...


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est moyen...
> 
> En plus il a attiré mon attention avec le mot magique "photoshop", la bannière sous laquelle se réunissent les feignasses de maquettistes en freelance...


 "Vous devriez donnez des points à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Sonnyboy"

C'est pas incroyable, ça ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que c'est moyen...
> 
> En plus il a attiré mon attention avec le mot magique "photoshop", la bannière sous laquelle se réunissent les feignasses de maquettistes en freelance...



non feignasses non.... débutants amateurs..... tout ça parceque illustrator seras toujours trop dur pour eux


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Essaye toujours.



C'est un nouveau jeu le Rezba de la tentation ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas incroyable, ça ?




moi aussi ça m'as fait pareil. du coup je vais ouvrir une bouteille de cidre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je crois que c'est grave. En général, la rencontre avec *ça* provoque d'atroces maux de tete et une allergie répulsive dès que l'on se trouve en présence de geeks.
> 
> apparement, la contamination s'étends....



C'est quoi un geek ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> non feignasses non.... débutants amateurs..... tout ça parceque illustrator seras toujours trop dur pour eux



Le PB d'illustrator, c'est quil faut dessiner quand même...


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Essaye toujours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouarf, j'ai posté pas mal et aucun modo ne s'est affusqué faut peut etre arreter de fréquenter la buvette municipale du stade de Gif sur Yvettes   

Elle va bien comme ca ma signature ?   

Ah pour photoshop c'est la version 4 parce qu'après y a trop de bouton je comprends plus  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un geek ?



Salle de bain..

Brosser les dents...

regarder devant...

S'esbaudir...

    

Ne me remerciez pas...


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi un geek ?



C'est un raccourcis pour dire modo


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Salle de bain..
> 
> Brosser les dents...
> 
> ...



         
J'en peux plus, arrète 
         

Macinside, c'est un geek ? une gigue ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le PB d'illustrator, c'est quil faut dessiner quand même...



j'osais pas le dire... une telle vérité froidement énnocée ainsi...

 j'avais peur qu'il n'y ait pas assez de portes de secours pour la foule de ceux qui allait partir en pleurant


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Je suis à l'aise en écrivant ça, je dessine comme un pied, heureusement pour moi je suis pas infographiste...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> J'en peux plus, arrète
> 
> 
> Macinside, c'est un geek ? une gigue ?



Une gigue ???

Irlandais ???

On va finir par causer, tu vas voir...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à l'aise en écrivant ça, je dessine comme un pied, heureusement pour moi je suis pas infographiste...


 la moitié d'entre eux ne le sont pas.... il s'en persuadent


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Mon probleme dans indesign c'est de ne pas pouvoir deverouiller les maquettes


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> la moitié d'entre eux ne le sont pas.... il s'en persuadent


 grâce à illustrator, notamment.


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Mouarf, j'ai posté pas mal et aucun modo ne s'est affusqué faut peut etre arreter de fréquenter la buvette municipale du stade de Gif sur Yvettes



Posté pas mal ? On a affaire à un nioube immodeste, c'est cool ! 
Si tu veux pas retourner à la buvette de Gif sur Yvette, change ta localisation aussi. Parce que DMC, y'a personne.
Je suis pas un modo offusqué, (affusqué, je connais pas), je prends juste le baton que tu tends, nioubie rebelle à deux francs.... La rezba tentation, quoi !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> la moitié d'entre eux ne le sont pas.... il s'en persuadent



vrai, un peu aidés parfois


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Parce que DMC, y'a personne.


info ou intox ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Mon probleme dans indesign c'est de ne pas pouvoir deverouiller les maquettes



Mon pb dans indesign c'est qu'il me sert à rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vrai, un peu aidés parfois



Toi tu me plais...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> grâce à illustrator, notamment.



oui ils ont toutes les copies, jusqu'au bétas, mais non installées. faut qu'ils pensent à acheter le bouquin dessus avant


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon pb dans indesign c'est qu'il me sert à rien...


  Moi aussi. on me l'as offert, alors je m'en fout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon je vais retourner bosser, salut tout le monde a bientot


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est juste le nez qu'il fautmettre et pas le reste...

Tout l'inverse en fait...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Allez, un petit dernier pour la route et je retourne sur illustrator


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> vrai, un peu aidés parfois




attends tatata attends ma chérie. quand ils on ce genre de moyens ils ne s'auto-persuadent plus d'être _infographiste_, mais _chef de projet_, voire _directeur artistique._

[pardon pour les gros mots]


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - :

Arrete tu m'excites !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

On ne dit pas "sous" illustrator ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> attends tatata attends ma chérie. quand ils on ce genre de moyens ils ne s'auto-persuadent plus d'être _infographiste_, mais _chef de projet_, voire _directeur artistique._
> 
> [pardon pour les gros mots]



c'est vrai et a ce niveau la le but c'est de persuader les autres que tu es formidable


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "sous" illustrator ?



tout ça dépend en fait du niveau d'égocentrisme


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

mais je suis formidable !!!!!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

Je pensais à un truc comme ça aussi 

Edit : valable en réponse aux deux derniers posts


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Gniark, merci pour vos réactions dans tous les cas, pour vous prouvez ma bonne volonté je vais essayer de trouver plus provoc


Elle est à chier ta nouvelle signature, on dirait un(e) collégien(ne).


----------



## Talchan (31 Octobre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> On ne dit pas "sous" illustrator ?


ça doit dépendre si tu es ou non dominant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> attends tatata attends ma chérie. quand ils on ce genre de moyens ils ne s'auto-persuadent plus d'être _infographiste_, mais _chef de projet_, voire _directeur artistique._
> 
> [pardon pour les gros mots]



Toi, tu as lu Beigbeder


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> Macinside, c'est un geek ? une gigue ?


Nan, mackie c'est un puceau :love:


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> tout ça dépend en fait du niveau d'égocentrisme


 de la quantité de coke, donc


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Elle est à chier ta nouvelle signature, on dirait un(e) collégien(ne).


 c'était valable pour l'ancienne aussi


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Elle est à chier ta nouvelle signature, on dirait un(e) collégien(ne).



Ouais c'est ce que je me disais    Je prendrais bien les paroles de la chanson des fatals picards, oublie mais bon j'ai peur que ca passe pas du tout   

Je cherche, yé finirais bien par trouver


----------



## guytantakul (31 Octobre 2004)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> ça doit dépendre si tu es ou non dominant ?



Je suis pas sur que cela soit suffisant, m'excuse, hein...


----------



## Dark Templar (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon pb dans indesign c'est qu'il me sert à rien...


Surtout sous Linux :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Ouais c'est ce que je me disais    Je prendrais bien les paroles de la chanson des fatals picards, oublie mais bon j'ai peur que ca passe pas du tout
> 
> Je cherche, yé finirais bien par trouver



Quand on cherche on trouve...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Surtout sous Linux :rateau:



Il a un multi boot le jojo, sinon comment profiterait il de itunes...


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand on cherche on trouve...



pareil


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> de la quantité de coke, donc



Oui, l'effet secondaire c'est l'illusion d'être omnivoyant à défaut d'être omnipotent


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quand on cherche on trouve...



Bien au contraire... C'est quand on a trouvé que la chasse débute.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

tiens v'là l'pénible...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai et a ce niveau la le but c'est de persuader les autres que tu es formidable



en effet. en plus si tu tiens bien ton niveau, tu organises des brainstorming tout le temps, qui te permettent de prendre plein de café offerts, te permettent de poser sur ton fauteil réglé plus haut un poil, l'air interessé ponctué de relèvement de sourcils, et d'airs vagues spontanés vaguement calculés, d'évoquer des choses interessantes comme de proposer d'instaurer un boite à idées aménagé a un endroit stratégique : le deuxième tiroir sous le fax. d'annocer gravement le renouvellement de toute la gamme des rotrings et feutres pour les roughs et des nuanciers pantones . remplir son agenda exatime en cuir pleine fleur, synchronisre le dit agenda avec le palm, syncroniser le palm avec le portable, re re prendre un air concentré, faire un sourir a gauche, un clin d'½il a droite, demander ou on en est sur le dernier dossier (vous savez le dernier entré là... le dernier qui doit rapporter du fric) plisser le front et regarder l'intervention d'un autre tout en feuilletant le dernier catalogue smart pour en admirer la maquette, et en profiter pour philosopher avec le voisin sur l'interet du coupé pour lui et de la ForFour pour sa femme qui trimballe toujours les gosses de chez pas où vers autre part. remuer la cuiller dans la tasse a café de temps a autre pour faire voir qu'on existe.... reprendre un air interessé.... changer de pose lassive à pose détendue.... 


bref...


un art de vivre.....


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

du vécu on dirait...


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

J'avais pensé à ca :


Petit modo, peluche pour geek ! Quand t'aboies c'est tellement aigu que tout le monde crois que t'es une femelle  Wouf Wouf !


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu as lu Beigbeder



heu .... non cé qui ?

non non... je parle de mes anciens collègues et de vécu.... quand j'étais dans la COM, le machin là... tu vois ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> en effet. en plus si tu tiens bien ton niveau, tu organises des brainstorming tout le temps, qui te permettent de prendre plein de café offerts, te permettent de poser sur ton fauteil réglé plus haut un poil, l'air interessé ponctué de relèvement de sourcils, et d'airs vagues spontanés vaguement calculés, d'évoquer des choses interessantes comme de proposer d'instaurer un boite à idées aménagé a un endroit stratégique : le deuxième tiroir sous le fax. d'annocer gravement le renouvellement de toute la gamme des rotrings et feutres pour les roughs et des nuanciers pantones . remplir son agenda exatime en cuir pleine fleur, synchronisre le dit agenda avec le palm, syncroniser le palm avec le portable, re re prendre un air concentré, faire un sourir a gauche, un clin d'½il a droite, demander ou on en est sur le dernier dossier (vous savez le dernier entré là... le dernier qui doit rapporter du fric) plisser le front et regarder l'intervention d'un autre tout en feuilletant le dernier catalogue smart pour en admirer la maquette, et en profiter pour philosopher avec le voisin sur l'interet du coupé pour lui et de la ForFour pour sa femme qui trimballe toujours les gosses de chez pas où vers autre part. remuer la cuiller dans la tasse a café de temps a autre pour faire voir qu'on existe.... reprendre un air interessé.... changer de pose lassive à pose détendue....
> 
> 
> bref...
> ...



   C'est universel


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pensé à ca :
> 
> 
> Petit modo, peluche pour geek ! Quand t'aboies c'est tellement aigu que tout le monde crois que t'es une femelle  Wouf Wouf !




Ne penses pas trop, ça fatigue.


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne penses pas trop, ça fatigue.


 oui, suis mon exemple !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

En fait t'as qu'à faire comme tout le monde...


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ne penses pas trop, ça fatigue.



T'as vu j'ai changé ma localisation   

Dsi tu m'aimes ?  :love:


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> heu .... non cé qui ?
> 
> non non... je parle de mes anciens collègues et de vécu.... quand j'étais dans la COM, le machin là... tu vois ?



Cecil c'est normal que ton site y soit inaccessible ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Dsi tu m'aimes ?  :love:




ça me fait penser à DocEvil qui étais amoureux de Sacha Distel..

vivement l'apocalypse, ça peut plus durer


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

certes..


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu j'ai changé ma localisation
> 
> Dsi tu m'aimes ?  :love:



En plus, il faut qu'on t'aime ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Cecil c'est normal que ton site y soit inaccessible ?




non.... t'as du être bannis....

déjà ?


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> non.... t'as du être bannis....
> 
> déjà ?



Nan nan j'ai pas été bannis par contre rezba m'invite a enregistrer pour TF1 :

Vis ma vie de modo


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan j'ai pas été bannis par contre rezba m'invite a enregistrer pour TF1 :
> 
> Vis ma vie de modo



Demandes à Finn, il est sur le coup. Tu n'auras même pas à changer d'avatar.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Demandes à Finn, il est sur le coup. Tu n'auras même pas à changer d'avatar.



Je t'aurais bien invité a vivre la mienne, vis ma vie de modo du deuxième plus gros forum Francophone mais j'ai abandonné


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En plus, il faut qu'on t'aime ?



Bon la chasse à courre est ouverte  ?


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> emge :
> 
> Hier j'ai mangé une pomme...



ego te abslovo mon fils ! va en paix...

mais attention... au trogon : pépins !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Attention au trognon !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ZIP...

Trop tard...


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> ego te abslovo mon fils ! va en paix...
> 
> mais attention... au trogon : pépins !



Le trogon à queue blanche a des pépins  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien invité a vivre la mienne, vis ma vie de modo du deuxième plus gros forum Francophone mais j'ai abandonné


lorie4ever ?  :love:


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Je t'aurais bien invité a vivre la mienne, vis ma vie de modo du deuxième plus gros forum Francophone mais j'ai abandonné




Ca te tiens, ça, hein ?  Tu devrais nous raconter ta vie, je suis sûr que tu te sentirais mieux, après.


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> lorie4ever ?  :love:



patricksebastien  :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

Pour répondre à la question de Flox, je ne sais pas si sa signature portait atteinte aux gays (tout dépend de l'état d'esprit de celui qui arbore une telle signature j'imagine), mais, ce qui est sûr, c'est que ses posts portent atteinte à l'intelligence. Cela dit, à sa décharge, il n'est manifestement pas le seul dans ce cas.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

La preuve...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, à sa décharge, il n'est manifestement pas le seul dans ce cas.



je t'ai rien fait et t'en a toujours après moi...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai rien fait et t'en a toujours après moi...



Probablement parce que tu ne m'as rien fait. (Je préfèrais prendre les devants pour celui-ci...)


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> mais, ce qui est sûr, c'est que ses posts portent atteinte à l'intelligence.



et toi à la cuisine légère et raffinée.... je vais te donner des cours particulier... micheline


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Probablement parce que tu ne m'as rien fait. (Je préfèrais prendre les devants pour celui-ci...)



a c'étais donc vrai ? :


> <DocEvil came back (17:46:39)>
> <DocEvil became active (17:46:39)>


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je t'ai rien fait et t'en a toujours après moi...




Ele serait pas un peu parano, la graine de cassis lyonnaise ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Doc evil...active...

tout est dit !!!


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc evil...active...
> 
> tout est dit !!!



mais rien est fait


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Meffie toi de l'eau qui dort...

S'il faut il éventre les matelas...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ele serait pas un peu parano, la graine de cassis lyonnaise ?



non je sais qu'elle est amoureuse, elle me veut


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meffie toi de l'eau qui dort...
> 
> S'il faut il éventre les matelas...




je sais....

il m'as avoué avoir taché son tapis en cachemire tricoté main, dans le grand salon, qui jouxte le petit sombre, en me parlant sur AIM.  Heureusement je n'ai pas de webcam


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Elle est belle la France...


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Elle est belle la France...



Tu dis ça parce que t'es quasiment italien....


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

quasiment...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> jil m'as avoué avoir taché son tapis en cachemire tricoté main, dans le grand salon, qui jouxte le petit sombre, en me parlant sur AIM.  Heureusement je n'ai pas de webcam



Les tapis en cashmere, c'est comme les hommes : on en change.


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

Oh arrete. On as pas couché et t'es déjà déçus. Tu sais pas ce que tu veux....arrete tes caprices.


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Les tapis en cashmere, c'est comme les hommes : on en change.


On dit pas cache-merle ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oh arrete. On as pas couché et t'es déjà déçus. Tu sais pas ce que tu veux....arrete tes caprices.



Comme dirait Grug, j'arrête.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Oh arrete. On as pas couché et t'es déjà déçus. Tu sais pas ce que tu veux....arrete tes caprices.



Je vais abraser...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On dit pas cache-merle ?



On dit cachemire, mais, quand il s'agit du tissu, on emploie plus volontiers la graphie anglaise _cashmere_.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

l'essentiel c'est de s'aimer


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirait Grug, j'arrête.



t'as même pas commencé. 


on vois que t'as l'habitude des plans culs organisé par internet. T'es tout formaté. au moment de dégainer, y 'a plus personne 

mais bon. en faite t'as raison....












je suis trop jeune pour toi


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> l'essentiel c'est de s'aimer



Ben voyons...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je suis trop jeune pour toi



C'est toi qui as raison (comme toujours) : j'ai passé l'âge des "plans cul".


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est bien tristounet tout ça...

allez emboitons nous comme des petites cuillères...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

il fait beau chez vous ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Pleut averse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

qui est de Nice ?


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je suis trop jeune pour toi



en plus, sur le point de vue culturel tu ne regardes que des films avec James Dean, et t'es persuadé que Georgette Plana à fait un duo avec sarah bernard chez foucault la semaine derniere, et t'attends comme une hystérique un DVD de l'évenement qui ne viendras jamais.


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> qui est de Nice ?



ben moi...


----------



## squarepusher (31 Octobre 2004)

les nice people


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On dit cachemire, mais, quand il s'agit du tissu, on emploie plus volontiers la graphie anglaise _cashmere_.


Ok ok je vais aller voir si mes cachemires que j'ai suspendus sont secs


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est toi qui as raison (comme toujours) : j'ai passé l'âge des "plans cul".




Je sais









tu avais du mal avec la garde à vous, et c'étais portes ouvertes permanentes depuis le temps.













en plus je ne t'aimais pas....



















c'étais par compassion...... puisque t'avais pas d'argent............. sniff


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

je suis né à nice en fait je suis pas virginie ledoyen


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

ça abrase velu...


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je suis né à nice en fait je suis pas virginie ledoyen


 merde ! j'étais tout excité !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

- anonyme - a dit:
			
		

> je suis né à nice en fait je suis pas virginie ledoyen




NON ???

Merde...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merde ! j'étais tout excité !



et oui, la magie des forum, le cashmere, tout ça tout ça

vous faîtes quoi demain ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

On s'emboite comme des p'tites...vous connaissez la suite...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est vrai qu'a la base le sujet c'est ça


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

La base oui...

Et à nice on est porté sur la chose...


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La base oui...
> 
> Et à nice on est porté sur la chose...




Doc a prévus une cure chez vous justement


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

sans moi..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon ça sert a rien de bosser le dimanche si je passe la journée sur macgé a raconter des c
Je sors
Je vous ai tous trouvé très gentils dans l'ensemble


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> sans moi..



je suis sur que tu es un bon mentor pourtant.... le bondage.... il  aime... (raisons pratiques)


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Il nous a trouvé bien gentils...

Cool...
J'vais gerber...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je suis sur que tu es un bon mentor pourtant.... le bondage.... il  aime... (raisons pratiques)



Moi j'aime pô...


----------



## supermoquette (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime pô...


Clair que ça coupe de défaire tous ces noeuds


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doc evil...active...
> 
> tout est dit !!!



Vade retro satanas !


----------



## cecil (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Vade retro satanas !



Tu m'étonnes le retour de la paupiette tueuse   :love:


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

j'aurai du revenir plus tôt ici ! ça devient intéressant


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Oui, c'était pas mal tout à l'heure...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'était pas mal tout à l'heure...


tu veux que je prennes le relais tu sembles vidé !!  

heu dites il a été bani fox je le vois plus posté


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

C'était pas flox ??


[mode elie ON)
Flox, Fox c'est tellement laid tout ça...
[mode elie OFF]


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas flox ??
> 
> 
> [mode elie ON)
> ...


fox lui va mieux je trouve, à poil court et dru !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Comme mon gros teckel...

Qui comme chacun sait, n'a pas de pates..


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comme mon gros teckel...
> 
> Qui comme chacun sait, n'a pas de pates..


une sorte de verre à poil quoi !!
tout est normal quoi !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Ah oui, il est tout à fait normal, un peu agressif peut être... et encore...


----------



## poildep (31 Octobre 2004)

Il a un collier à clous ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Oui, autour de la taille..


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est plus facile pour le porter en laisse, sinon il faudrait le traîner par terre, ça fait désordre !! tu aurais la SPA au cul et tout et tout !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

C'est au cul que je la préferre la SPA...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

coquin va


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon, ça pete pas le feu ce soir, personne pour venir sortir une bonne gnagnaterie histoire de m'énerver un peu...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

oh y'a du potentiel pourtant ici de se point de vue là !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Peu de le dire...


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ça pete pas le feu ce soir, personne pour venir sortir une bonne gnagnaterie histoire de m'énerver un peu...



exit flox... qui qui va vous exciter ? je propose cette gnagnaterie : 

le calme revenu est propice à une saine méditation sur les us et coutumes de macgé :

1) les devoirs de nioubies - de respect, de réserve, de lire les règlements avant de poster  :  

- intelligent (si possible) 
- avec de l'humour (toujours) 
- utile (pas nécessaire mais mieux vaut)

2) les droits des vétérans de rappeller aux nioubies leurs devoirs...

Oh ! vénérables vétérans, merci de nous apprendre à nous tenir à table, de "ôte les doigts de ton nez et dit bonjour à la dame" de fait pas ci, fait pas ça etc... 

J'entend déjà les hurlements de sonnyboy... je termine là et je me sauve ! 

 :rose:


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> exit flox... qui qui va vous exciter ? je propose cette gnagnaterie :
> 
> le calme revenu est propice à une saine méditation sur les us et coutumes de macgé :
> 
> ...



Comment ca exit  Bah j'interviens plus puisque le problème est résolu vu qu'on m'a pas laissé le choix, en gros soit tu changes soit tu te casses ...
Donc y a pas eu débat  rezba est soulagé il a pu retourner matter le dernier épisode de derrick en sirotant sa poire


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

reste à savoir qui est newbie et qui ne l'est pas !!
d'autant que ça dépend de celui qui juge !!!
par exemple pour Nato nous sommes tous des newbies, sauf quelques un de ses amis


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

mouaip je me casse 10 min, et il faut qu'il y en ai un qui la ramène...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

c'était écrit !


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Bon l'autre là, avec le chat, l'en a pas marre de jouer au plus con ??

Avec moi il gagnera pas...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

pourtant il doit avoir de bonnes bases !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

On dirait ouais, c'est un concurrent sérieux... 

Mais si j'en trouve un meilleur que moi je le tue, comme dit mon entourage...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

tu remarqueras qu'il a pointé le bout de son nez une fois... pas 2


----------



## Foguenne (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On dirait ouais, c'est un concurrent sérieux...
> 
> Mais si j'en trouve un meilleur que moi je le tue, comme dit mon entourage...



Meilleur que toi ce soir, impossible.


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Meilleur que toi ce soir, impossible.


beaucoup moins efficace que Sonny !!  dommage il avait de bonnes bases


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon l'autre là, avec le chat, l'en a pas marre de jouer au plus con ??
> 
> Avec moi il gagnera pas...



tu peux pas gagner contre un vieux con : tu peux rien contre l'expérience...  
et en plus je vais me coucher na !!


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> tu peux pas gagner contre un vieux con : tu peux rien contre l'expérience...


je parierai pas la dessus moi à ta place, y'a des gens qui ont... comment dire... des prédispositions naturelles bien au delà de toute expérience quel quel soit !!  



			
				emge a dit:
			
		

> et en plus je vais me coucher na !!


 vaincu par K.O.


----------



## emge (31 Octobre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je parierai pas la dessus moi à ta place, y'a des gens qui ont... comment dire... des prédispositions naturelles bien au delà de toute expérience quel quel soit !!
> 
> Justement : c'est mon cas, et en plus j'ai l'expérience... alors tu vois, abandonne va sonny je t'en voudrais pas...
> 
> vaincu par K.O.



Non, non, ma femme vient de me dire si tu viens pas de suite au lit : pas de câlin ! (c'est dimanche)
il a des choix difficiles que je dois assumer, pardon !


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, ma femme vient de me dire si tu viens pas de suite au lit : pas de câlin ! (c'est dimanche)
> il a des choix difficiles que je dois assumer, pardon !


oupla et tu es encore la !!


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Moi le calin c'était hier, alors ce soir j'ai tout mon temps...


----------



## Blytz (31 Octobre 2004)

C est vrai qu a ton age faut planifier a l avance


----------



## FloX (31 Octobre 2004)

Eh les vieux oubliez pas de mettre à jour Ical


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi le calin c'était hier, alors ce soir j'ai tout mon temps...


c'est pas la quantité qui compte


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

J'suis bien d'accord...

ça m'arrange...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'suis bien d'accord...
> 
> ça m'arrange...


et ta femme aussi non


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Je sais pas on se parle plus depuis la libération...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

la libération de l'étreinte ??!!?,


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

Nan la vraie...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

à quand même !!
mais c'est beaucoup trop 1 fois par semaine alors


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2004)

et oui c'est énorme, une santée de fer qu'il a l'gars...

et un chibre d'acier...


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et un chibre d'acier...


avec une petit pompe pour le faire monter et durcir


----------



## Blytz (31 Octobre 2004)

T as l air vachement bien renseigne Semac??


----------



## semac (31 Octobre 2004)

c'est moi qui l'ai monté  entre autre


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

T"en foutrait moi des petites pompes !!!


----------



## emge (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi le calin c'était hier, alors ce soir j'ai tout mon temps...



Voiiilààà... ça c'est fait... 
tranquille pour une ou deux semaines... :sleep:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T"en foutrait moi des petites pompes !!!


mmmmm j'espère bien  :love: 

MMmmmouaarff


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Drogué !


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Drogué !


non vital


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

"Allez change TAFIOLE par MUSULMAN, je pense que ça le fera + ! " 

                                                                                       Jaipatoukompri 





Remarque raciste, quelque soit le degré d'énonciation. 



 1- 1er degrés, no comment, tu dois être banni



 2-  Autres degrés: "Muslman" n'est pas l'entité surprotégée de la société française, que les fascisant (plus ou moins conscient) comme toi semblent vouloir véhiculer. A travers "l'exptionnalisation" c'est une énième forme de stigmatisation qui fait surface. 



                                                                             Bien à toi C...au degré dernier


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

:mouais: ... commence à mal tourner ce thread...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "Allez change TAFIOLE par MUSULMAN, je pense que ça le fera + ! "
> 
> Jaipatoukompri
> 
> ...


Faut y aller pour pas comprendre la dérision du poste a JPTK... tu veux qu'on interdise carrément ces mots ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Faut y aller pour pas comprendre la dérision du poste a JPTK... tu veux qu'on interdise carrément ces mots ?


 Ah, avec SM de retour sur ce thread, ça va tout de suite mieux.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

> Muslman" n'est pas l'entité surprotégée de la société française, que les fascisant (plus ou moins conscient) comme toi semblent vouloir véhiculer. A travers "l'exptionnalisation" c'est une énième forme de stigmatisation qui fait surface.



Hein ?


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Bien à toi C...au degré dernier



Autant tout le monde je pense ou presque, à part toi visiblement, avait compris le degré d'interprétation du post de JPTK, autant la fin de ton post, elle, semble manquer cruellement de second degré...    :hosto: :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> post de KPTK


et toi t'es sûr d'avoir tout compris


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et toi t'es sûr d'avoir tout compris


Oui, le J est beaucoup trop près du K.  :mouais:


----------



## woulf (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "Remarque raciste, quelque soit le degré d'énonciation.




Ah ? Ca dépend pas si on le chuchote ou si on le crie ???

Bon, maintenant qu'on a le scoop et qu'on sait que JPTK est un sale raciste, je pense que ça mérite une niouze sur mac gé 

Avant d'intervenir et de dire des conneries, tu ferais mieux de te renseigner, m'enfin, on a bien rigolé quand même


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

oh merde, un thread qui parle de problèmes de tafioles bougnoules handicapées du bulbe, et dire que j'ai failli louper ça


----------



## woulf (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> oh merde, un thread qui parle de problèmes de tafioles bougnoules handicapées du bulbe, et dire que j'ai failli louper ça



Ca prend pas, t'as oublié de caser gniakoué quelque part dans ta phrase  usurpateur !


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca prend pas, t'as oublié de caser gniakoué quelque part dans ta phrase  usurpateur !



post edité par moi  : motif 
non, finalement, de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

mais comment ce fesse que ce thread de pèdé ne soit pas encore fermé ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> mais comment ce fesse que ce thread de pèdé ne soit pas encore fermé ?



parce que il n'a pas atteind la limite de flood? :mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> parce que il n'a pas atteind la limite de flood? :mouais:


 toi, avec ta signature insultante pour tout macuser qui se respecte (emac avec une majuscule  ) :
ton bec !


----------



## woulf (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> post edité par moi  : motif
> non, finalement, de tout, mais pas avec tout le monde



Pas mieux.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> toi, avec ta signature insultante pour tout macuser qui se respecte (emac avec une majuscule  ) :
> ton bec !



J'ai fait sa pour crée la polémique sur les majuscules !! :hein:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

c'est marrant, la nature humaine est bizarrement faites !! un type ce pointe avec un post contenant des mots plus compliqué les uns que les autres dans le genre "je fais du 125ème degré mais je met quand les mots les plus compliqués que je connaisse même si je les maitrîse pas trop, ça le fait toujours, de toute façon les autres cons y comprendront pas !" même si le dit post est totalement vide de sens et de bon sens... et pourtant ça file un coup de stress à tout le monde et là ça part en vrille :mouais:   vraiment étrange  !! y'a pas un sociologue pour lancer une étude la dessus, car je pense que nous avons la une matière très riche à étudier :rateau:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux.


 hé, 
 rien de perso hein.


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

......


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait sa pour crée la polémique sur les majuscules !! :hein:


 Ah non, pas de polémique!


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que le contenu de ce texte, est la mesure de son contenant.  :love:








```
[QUOTE=Orphanis][color=black][font=Verdana]"Allez change TAFIOLE par MUSULMAN, je pense que ça le fera + ! " [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana]                                                                                       Jaipatoukompri [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana]Remarque raciste, quelque soit le degré d'énonciation. [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] 1- 1er degrés, no comment, tu dois être banni[font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] 2-  Autres degrés: "Muslman" n'est pas l'entité surprotégée de la société française, que les fascisant (plus ou moins conscient) comme toi semblent vouloir véhiculer. A travers "l'exptionnalisation" c'est une énième forme de stigmatisation qui fait surface. [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana] [font][color]

[color=black][font=Verdana]                                                                             Bien à toi C...au degré dernier [font][color]

[font=Times New Roman][size=3] [size][font]
```


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

tu peux faire mieux....


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu peux faire mieux....




non, ça vas partir en couille sinon


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

oui... évitons les débordements


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> tu peux faire mieux....



United of color ?


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> non, ça vas partir en couille sinon


c'est pas très féminin ça... :mouais:


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas très féminin ça... :mouais:




je vois pas le rapport


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas très féminin ça... :mouais:



On pourrait donc être anti-cons sans être politiquement correct ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> je vois pas le rapport



  On dirait que ça recommence


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas très féminin ça... :mouais:





   

dis , le jours que tu entendra ta femme dire co.....tu demanderas le divorce? 

ha la la ces machos !!!!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis , le jours que tu entendra ta femme dire co.....tu demanderas le divorce?
> 
> ha la la ces machos !!!!!



Tu laisses les expressions béarnaises aux béarnais sinon il faut le © de rigueur


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> On pourrait donc être anti-cons sans être politiquement correct ?


c'est ce qui sait passé !  

navré mais une femme qui dit "couille", genre ça me casse les couilles ou ça part en couille, je trouve, en effet, cela très choquant, et tant pis si certain ou certaine trouve cela macho, car vous êtres très loin du compte, ma femme pourrait en témoigner !  

et oui aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître je ne suis pas ce maccho de base que l'on pouratît imaginer


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu laisses les expressions béarnaises aux béarnais sinon il faut le © de rigueur




oki *chef!!!*    

je vais appeler lorna !!!   :love:


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> navré mais une femme qui dit "couille", genre ça me casse les couilles ou ça part en couille, je trouve, en effet, cela très choquant, ....



Non, non, on a rien dit sur toi, semac. C'est juste que cécil est un garçon. Un très joli garçon, certes. Mais un garçon.


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> oki *chef!!!*
> 
> je vais appeler lorna !!!   :love:


 cette fiotte  :affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est ce qui sait passé !
> 
> navré mais une femme qui dit "couille", genre ça me casse les couilles ou ça part en couille, je trouve, en effet, cela très choquant, et tant pis si certain ou certaine trouve cela macho, car vous êtres très loin du compte, ma femme pourrait en témoigner !
> 
> et oui aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître je ne suis pas ce maccho de base que l'on pouratît imaginer




(mode la femme de Semac répondrait on)c'est ce qui s'est passé !  

navrée mais un homme qui dit "couille", genre ça me casse les couilles ou ça part en couille, je trouve, en effet, cela très choquant, et tant pis si certain ou certaine trouve cela féministe, car vous êtres très loin du compte, mon homme Semac pourrait en témoigner !  

et oui aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître je ne suis pas cette féministe de base que l'on pouratît imaginer   (mode la femme de Semac répondrait off)


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> cette fiotte  :affraid:


 toi, d'abord, je trouve que ta signature porte atteinte aux poissons.


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

Semac

Tu connais la différence entre Michel et Michelle ?

c'est la même que pour Cécil et Cécille.


je conçois que le prénom est rare pour le masculin.


Mais bon, je sais pas si t'es "blond(e)" ou non, mais dans le doute ce n'est pas une raison pour ne pas réflechir.

...et pis regarde la photo


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> (mode la femme de Semac répondrait on)c'est ce qui s'est passé !
> 
> navrée mais un homme qui dit "couille", genre ça me casse les couilles ou ça part en couille, je trouve, en effet, cela très choquant, et tant pis si certain ou certaine trouve cela féministe, car vous êtres très loin du compte, mon homme Semac pourrait en témoigner !
> 
> et oui aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraître je ne suis pas cette féministe de base que l'on pouratît imaginer   (mode la femme de Semac répondrait off)


tu connais ma femme toi


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, on a rien dit sur toi, semac. C'est juste que cécil est un garçon. Un très joli garçon, certes. Mais un garçon.



Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il est violet que voulez-vous, il voit tout ce qui échappe à ceux auxquels ça échappe !   Ultraviolet Rezba Force en quelque sorte


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Semac
> 
> Tu connais la différence entre Michel et Michelle ?
> 
> ...


 Ben, euh, justement, avec la photo on a encore plus de doutes!   

By the way le iien dans ta signature fonctionne pas.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> ...et pis regarde la photo


oups... ben c'est particulièrement la photo qui m'a induit en erreur... :rose: 

je suis très confus vraiment   :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben, euh, justement, avec la photo on a encore plus de doutes!



Votre cas est inquiètant  il va falloir envisager les urgences ophtalmologiques 



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> oups... ben c'est particulièrement la photo qui m'a induit en erreur... :rose:
> 
> je suis très confus vraiment   :rose:



Bis repetita


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben, euh, justement, avec la photo on a encore plus de doutes!



 :mouais:


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups... ben c'est particulièrement la photo qui m'a induit en erreur... :rose:
> 
> je suis très confus vraiment   :rose:


 ça va, il peut dire "couille" maintenant ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oups... ben c'est particulièrement la photo qui m'a induit en erreur... :rose:
> 
> je suis très confus vraiment   :rose:


 Ahah Tibo! tu vois que je suis pas le seul


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


 Te faches pas, on rigole.  
Susceptible les gonzesses...  oups!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça va, il peut dire "couille" maintenant ?


bon autant pour moi...
va pour couille alors


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:



 :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Te faches pas, on rigole.
> Susceptible les gonzesses...  oups!


 c'etait pas un thread sur les tapettes et autres tafioles cosmopolites ?


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas un thread sur les tapettes et autres tafioles cosmopolites ?


 tu veux nous apporter ton témoignage ?


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas un thread sur les tapettes et autres tafioles cosmopolites ?


et toi ? te soucies-tu des poissons rouges gays dans ta signature ?


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? te soucies-tu des poissons rouges gays dans ta signature ?


 ton gogo dancer moustachu est une insulte à mon heterosexualité latente


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu veux nous apporter ton témoignage ?


 je parle pas aux sodomites à casquette


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Te faches pas, on rigole.
> Susceptible les gonzesses...  oups!



  




			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> tu veux nous apporter ton témoignage ?


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas aux sodomites à casquette





Mouahahahahahahah


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

Vous prévenez lorsque vous aurez fait le tour de la question.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

nous sommes sur le fil !! ce thread réveille en chacun d'entre nous notre côté obscure, caché, voir refoulé


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas aux sodomites à casquette



Mais si, tu me parles bien, par moments


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

latente... intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'etait pas un thread sur les tapettes et autres tafioles cosmopolites ?




tout a fait     

les tapettes sont ici : http://mapage.noos.fr/cg3d/tapette.JPG

les tafiloles ici :http://tafioleteam.free.fr/


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais si, tu me parles bien, par moments


 remets ta casquette, tu m'exites


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> je parle pas aux sodomites à casquette


 ça a pas toujours été le cas, cochonne.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> nous sommes sur le fil !! ce thread réveille en chacun d'entre nous notre côté obscure, caché, voir refoulé



J'ai plein de couvre-chefs (casquettes, chapeaux, bobs...), plein de chaussures (souliers, sandales...) et je suis sodomite aussi !


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vous prévenez lorsque vous aurez fait le tour de la question.


 tu ne te sens pas concernée par l'ambiguïté ?
préférerais tu l'ambivalence ?

 

(   )


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ça a pas toujours été le cas, cochonne.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu ne te sens pas concernée par l'ambiguïté ?
> préférerais tu l'ambivalence ?
> 
> 
> ...



et l'en bikini ?


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

l'an bissextile ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

lambine pas trop, ma femme peut rentrer d'un moment à l'autre


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> lambine pas trop, ma femme peut rentrer d'un moment à l'autre


 et Lambert Wilson alors ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "Allez change TAFIOLE par MUSULMAN, je pense que ça le fera + ! "
> 
> Jaipatoukompri
> 
> ...



Tes remarques sur les remarques racistes tu te les fous au cul minable.

Tu comprends ce que je te dis ???

Va te faire aimer ailleur.


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plein de couvre-chefs (casquettes, chapeaux, bobs...), plein de chaussures (souliers, sandales...) et je suis sodomite aussi !




Puisqu'on en est aux révélations que tout le monde attendait et que l'on obtiens sans rien finalement demander ... :love: ...... peut on aller plus loin et finir dans l'apothéose en révellant qui couche avec qui ?    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Ou plutot qui emboite qui...le rapport n'est pas le meme...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est aux révélations que tout le monde attendait et que l'on obtiens sans rien finalement demander ... :love: ...... peut on aller plus loin et finir dans l'apothéose en révellant qui couche avec qui ?    :love:


bon y'en a bien un qui va nous claquer son "coming-out" avant ce soir j'espère


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est aux révélations que tout le monde attendait et que l'on obtiens sans rien finalement demander ... :love: ...... peut on aller plus loin et finir dans l'apothéose en révellant qui couche avec qui ?    :love:



Mais tout le monde le savait depuis belle lurette, ça, pas un scoop


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Tiens. Sonny a déjà oublié son calin d'hier. C'était pas bon ?


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutot qui emboite qui...le rapport n'est pas le meme...


 certes j'oubliaias que l'emboitage permetait des superpositions, des accumulations..... etc.

ils peuvent bien coucher a plusieurs et voire tous en meme temps


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens. Sonny a déjà oublié son calin d'hier. C'était pas bon ?


 c'était avant-hier. Faut suivre !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ou plutot qui emboite qui...le rapport n'est pas le meme...



Fais une recherche, Sonny, y'a une photo pour toi postée ce matin (au petit poil) - j'te jure, cuillères en nombre


----------



## cecil (1 Novembre 2004)

oulah attention, Tatie D'enfer se connecte 

(DocEvil)


Tous aux abris.... les enfants et les annimaux restent dehors.... pour faire diversion


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Fais une recherche, Sonny, y'a une photo pour toi postée ce matin (au petit poil) - j'te jure, cuillères en nombre



    tu as aimé?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as aimé?



qui ne l'aurais pas aimée


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> oulah attention, Tatie D'enfer se connecte
> 
> (DocEvil)
> 
> ...



Bon, cecil, va avec les enfants.. euh..  nan, les animaux, nan... les enfants... euh. 
ARRRHHH, fais comme tu veux !


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

"quinze degrés ouest, tout droit, puis trente degrés sud sud est, ensuite, ça devrait dérouler jusqu'au plan d'eau"


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as aimé?



Moi je trouve qu'ils ont pas pris mon meilleur profil ....


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

cecil mode Wagner orchestrant Zarathoustra a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est aux révélations que tout le monde attendait et que l'on obtiens sans rien finalement demander ... :love: ...... peut on aller plus loin et finir dans l'apothéose en révellant qui couche avec qui ?    :love:



.....


----------



## guytantakul (1 Novembre 2004)

C'était ce matin, ça les amis, on va pas remettre ça encore... Diversifions !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

rezba version petit baigneur  a dit:
			
		

> "quinze degrés ouest, tout droit, puis trente degrés sud sud est, ensuite, ça devrait dérouler jusqu'au plan d'eau"



N.B. : ne pas oublier Sipion


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu as aimé?




ta gueule.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule.


oups... maman a refusé tes avances aujourd'hui :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

nan pas spécialement, mais c'est viscéral...


----------



## Grug (1 Novembre 2004)

un thread si gay, et voilà, l'ambiance est toute cassée


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

« C&#8217;est marrant, la nature humaine est bizarrement faites !! un type ce pointe avec un post contenant des mots plus compliqué les uns que les autres dans le genre "je fais du 125ème degré mais je met quand les mots les plus compliqués que je connaisse même si je les maîtrise pas trop, ça le fait toujours, de toute façon les autres cons y comprendront pas !" même si le dit post est totalement vide de sens et de bon sens... et pourtant ça file un coup de stress à tout le monde et là ça part en vrille vraiment étrange !! y'a pas un sociologue pour lancer une étude la dessus, car je pense que nous avons la une matière très riche à étudier  » 



Un linguiste ou un sémiologue  ferait l&#8217;affaire (pas de groupe en question). 





Tes remarques sur les remarques racistes tu te les fous au cul minable.

Tu comprends ce que je te dis ???

Va te faire aimer ailleur. »





Puisque on en est au tercet gagnant. Je suis sur Paris, contact moi en privé et on réglera ça élégamment. 

A bientôt&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Puisque on en est au tercet gagnant. Je suis sur Paris, contact moi en privé et on réglera ça élégamment.
> 
> A bientôt?


Mon pauvre...


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Un linguiste ou un sémiologue  ferait l?affaire (pas de groupe en question).


première site tes sources par respect pour les auteurs !! même si cela te défrise !!
il n'y a aucun intérêt à faire l'étude des mots mais bien  des comportements humains. ne pense pas avoir le monopole du savoir et du bon sens ! quand au sémiologue  le fait d'inventer des mots ne t'aidera pas :mouais:


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

Très impressionnant, vraiment.  :sleep: 

Petite question : tu utilises quoi pour pourrir tes posts de balises inutiles ? 

edit : ça s'adresse à orphanis


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quand au sémiologue  le fait d'inventer des mots ne t'aidera pas :mouais:



Ça existe


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> quand au sémiologue  le fait d'inventer des mots ne t'aidera pas :mouais:


Il existe tu sais


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il existe tu sais


'tain vient pas me casser mes plans


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

"à bientôt?" orphanis?

"Mon pauvre..." supermoquette

Pas de point d'interrogation 

 "première site tes sources par respect pour les auteurs !! même si cela te défrise !!
il n'y a aucun intérêt à faire l'étude des mots mais bien des comportements humains. ne pense pas avoir le monopole du savoir et du bon sens ! quand au sémiologue il n'y a aucun intérêt à faire l'étude des mots mais bien des comportements humains. ne pense pas avoir le monopole du savoir et du bon sens ! quand au sémiologue le fait d'inventer des mots ne t'aidera pas" Semac 



L'étude des comportements humains ne relève pas mécaniquement de la sociologie. Sémiologue de sémiologie......

"Très impressionnant, vraiment. "

merci


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

C'est bon ? tu t'es écouté parler ? t'as pas lu le thread apparement, ni compris pas mal de choses hors de tes études de lettres.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> 'tain vient pas me casser mes plans


Oh mais je te le laisse pas envie de gratin ce soir


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

"C'est bon ? tu t'es écouté parler ? t'as pas lu le thread apparement, ni compris pas mal de choses hors de tes études de lettres. " supermoquette

PS: je suis boxeur, pas bcp de lettres en boxe


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sociologie = étude scientifique des faits sociaux humains, çe convient parfaitement à la situation !!

quand à sémiologue SM m'a tué mon effet tant pis, mais merci de te soucier de ma culture mais je pense connaître ce mot  ouuuuuf !!!

mais j'aimerai bien savoir qui se cache derrière Orphanis car je ne pense pas que l'on puisse être aussi étriqué intellecutellement et surtout aussi sur de soi... enfin d'afficher une certitude au travers de mots j'en veut pour preuve ton obstination a tout rapporter aux mots, exemple ton couplet sur les linguistes ou les sémiologues alors que les sociologues étaient tout à fait idéal pour cette situation

mais bon je m'arrête là je n'ai pas envie de te donner plus d'importance que tu n'en mérites, j'ai bien compris que tu prenais ton pied de la sorte alors voilà ton coup d'éclat est arrivé tu as eu 1 heures de gloire et à mes yeux tu n'existes plus ici !!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> PS: je suis boxeur, pas bcp de lettres en boxe


oh non fallait oser la faire celle-la !! 'tain vous flipser les mecs ou quoi   

oh la misère j'en reviens pas !!


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

en tout cas cela aura permis de créer un adage : lorsque la forme brille, cela signifie que le fond est bien terne...

méditez la dessus


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas cela aura permis de créer un adage : lorsque la forme brille, cela signifie que le fond est bien terne...
> 
> méditez la dessus


 ça c'est brillant !


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas cela aura permis de créer un adage : lorsque la forme brille, cela signifie que le fond est bien terne...
> 
> méditez la dessus



Mais je médite dessus, je médite ...


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Pardon je voulais dire je médis .........


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

Avant de sortir de ton exaltante existence, je tenais juste à réctifier un point (l'étude des groupes humains (sociologie) ne convient aucunement aux études de comportements (il n'est nullement question de groupe ici. 
Pour le reste cé entre Sonnyboy et moi...alors va te coucher stp


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "C'est bon ? tu t'es écouté parler ? t'as pas lu le thread apparement, ni compris pas mal de choses hors de tes études de lettres. " supermoquette
> 
> PS: je suis boxeur, pas bcp de lettres en boxe


bah remplace lettres par boxe alors


----------



## nato kino (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> PS: je suis boxeur, pas bcp de lettres en boxe




Ça pourrait expliquer bien des choses, les déconnexions de synapses entre autre...


----------



## Orphanis (1 Novembre 2004)

"bah remplace lettres par boxe alors " supermoquette 
lol ok mea culpa alors.


----------



## Stargazer (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais je médite dessus, je médite ...






> Pardon je voulais dire je médis .........



Et vous avez vu je peux faire des jeux de mots !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste cé entre Sonnyboy et moi...alors va te coucher stp


Ah par contre ça ça mérite un coup de boule  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "bah remplace lettres par boxe alors " supermoquette
> lol ok mea culpa alors.


t'es sur que tu es sur paris et pas lyon ?


----------



## rezba (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> Avant de sortir de ton exaltante existence, je tenais juste à réctifier un point (l'étude des groupes humains (sociologie) ne convient aucunement aux études de comportements (il n'est nullement question de groupe ici.



Il se sera vraiment dit tout et n'importe quoi, dans ce fil.


----------



## poildep (1 Novembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et vous avez vu je peux faire des jeux de mots !!! :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


 :mouais: bon... évite les jeux de mots.  :rateau:


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: bon... évite les jeux de mots.  :rateau:


jeux de mots, jeux de poivrots :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "C'est bon ? tu t'es écouté parler ? t'as pas lu le thread apparement, ni compris pas mal de choses hors de tes études de lettres. " supermoquette
> 
> PS: je suis boxeur, pas bcp de lettres en boxe



Moi je suis corse, pas beaucoup de lettres à "fusil" non plus.


----------



## semac (1 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je suis corse, pas beaucoup de lettres à "fusil" non plus.


Mmmmouuuuuarff !!   :love:


----------



## cecil (2 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il se sera vraiment dit tout et n'importe quoi, dans ce fil.



Non... non.... on as pas tout dit ! on ne sait toujours pas qui couche avec qui ou bien quoi 

Pour ce qui est du n'importe quoi, c'est plus que confirmé, mais vaut mieux que ça parte en flood à la con, que de répondre a des questions sans objets, relancée par qqun qui n'as compris. 

en plus il à piqué l'avatar de qqun d'autre  l'enregistré du fin septembre.


----------



## cecil (2 Novembre 2004)

Orphanis a dit:
			
		

> "[size][font]Très impressionnant, vraiment. "[size][font]
> 
> merci




Peut être faudrait il lui préciser que de passer par GoLive puis au travers de dreamweaver pour copier coller le code dans l'éditeur de texte de MacGénération ne sers à rien


----------



## rezba (2 Novembre 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Non... non.... on as pas tout dit ! on ne sait toujours pas qui couche avec qui ou bien quoi



Ca, il faut en faire un fil pour les nioubies dragueurs, qu'ils sachent où mettre les pieds. Moi, je me suis fait éconduire, tout petit, par celle qui s'est perdue dans son labyrinthe, et par l'autre, tu sais, elle était lyonnaise comme moi, comment elle s'appelait.... Odile!
Ah non, c'est vrai, tu l'as pas connu, t'es trop jeune... :rateau: 

Après, j'ai tenté les garçons, mais les plus mignons sont toujours les premiers bannis. Alors j'ai arrêté la drague. Je suis devenu aigri. J'en fini par aimer Sonny, tiens ! 



> Pour ce qui est du n'importe quoi, c'est plus que confirmé, mais vaut mieux que ça parte en flood à la con, que de répondre a des questions sans objets, relancée par qqun qui n'as compris.



Arfff, on a évité le pire, à un moment, j'ai cru qu'on allait parler de sociologie....  Mais c'est vrai qu'on a bien glissé, c'était correctement farté.



> en plus il à piqué l'avatar de qqun d'autre  l'enregistré du fin septembre.



Un type qui a été modo du deuxième plus grand forum francophone de la terre du monde, tu te rends compte !  Finn pourrait lui donner l'exclu, lui qui n'est qu'un tout petit modo, et auvergnat, en plus.


----------



## cecil (2 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> je me suis fait éconduire, tout petit, par celle qui s'est perdue dans son labyrinthe,



Une certaine Manon-qui-dit-non ?


----------



## dool (2 Novembre 2004)

:hein: hey j'aurai pas comme loupé une grande discussion ici ?? 

 Si j'avais su; je serai pas sorti hier moi...j'serais venu casser du mioche aussi  

 Vous avez tout bequeter ou il reste un bout pour moi ?


----------



## semac (2 Novembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> :hein: hey j'aurai pas comme loupé une grande discussion ici ??
> 
> Si j'avais su; je serai pas sorti hier moi...j'serais venu casser du mioche aussi
> 
> Vous avez tout bequeter ou il reste un bout pour moi ?


c'est fini, mais tu peux me faire mal si tu veux !!
vas-y fait moi mal !!


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> c'est fini, mais tu peux me faire mal si tu veux !!
> vas-y fait moi mal !!



Je la remplace si tu veux ...


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

[désolé pas vu que le débat avait débordé, je réagis à la première page donc]
J'ai pas lu la signature en question mais une simple remarque, essayez de vous mettre dans la peau de quelqu'un qui -depuis qu'il est dans les bacs à sable- se fait traiter de sale pédé, de sale arabe, de conne de blonde ou de sale négro et vous verrez peut-être que ça fait un peu plus que gonfler, même si c'est au 26e degré et surtout "si c'est fait pour rire".

C'était ma petite contribution au débat, car dans la compréhension d'un problème, on est jamais trop aidé 
(Soyons clair, il faut lire la précédente à haute voix)

PS: ton avatar me fait furieusement penser à ces gamins du National Front en Angleterre à la sortie des stades et qui crient leur haine... mais bon, c'est juste mon regard 
[Edit: et c'était déjà le cas pour Finn-Atlas]


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [désolé pas vu que le débat avait débordé, je réagis à la première page donc]
> Jquelqu'un qui -depuis qu'il est dans les bacs à sable- se fait traiter de sale pédé,...



ouais mais quand même, les sales pédés des bacs à sable


----------



## guytantakul (2 Novembre 2004)

Des pédés dans le sable ? Mince, NON !
Après, ça va tout rayer la tuyauterie ! Et faudra faire venir sonnyboy pour réaléser.


----------



## FloX (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> [désolé pas vu que le débat avait débordé, je réagis à la première page donc]
> J'ai pas lu la signature en question mais une simple remarque, essayez de vous mettre dans la peau de quelqu'un qui -depuis qu'il est dans les bacs à sable- se fait traiter de sale pédé, de sale arabe, de conne de blonde ou de sale négro et vous verrez peut-être que ça fait un peu plus que gonfler, même si c'est au 26e degré et surtout "si c'est fait pour rire".
> 
> C'était ma petite contribution au débat, car dans la compréhension d'un problème, on est jamais trop aidé
> ...



Le terme en cause c'était tafiole, je suis motard et quand je dis ca je pense à lopette pas aux homos, après que le mec s'identifit à ce mot c'est son problème.
J'ai viré ma signature sous la menace, mais bon personnellement je ne pense pas que c'était si choquant que ca.
Etant donné qu'il y a pas eu débat et vu ce que ce thread est devenu je pense qu'on peu clore le débat 
D'ailleur j'ai changé ma signature mais si un homo qui s'appel Goldorak vient m'emmerder en pv je m'abstiendrais de faire un topic


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Le terme en cause c'était tafiole, je suis motard et quand je dis ca je pense à lopette pas aux homos, après que le mec s'identifit à ce mot c'est son problème.
> J'ai viré ma signature sous la menace, mais bon personnellement je ne pense pas que c'était si choquant que ca.


C'est comme le salut Béarnais : « sale connard », ben va le dire à flic et on verra à quel degré de lecture il va s'arrêter.    :hein: 
Faudra que tu m'expliques aussi la différence entre lopette, tafiole et homo, je saisis pas bien.



			
				FloX a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné qu'il y a pas eu débat et vu ce que ce thread est devenu je pense qu'on peu clore le débat


C'est dommage, je trouvais moi l'intervention de téo pertinente par exemple. 



			
				FloX a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleur j'ai changé ma signature mais si un homo qui s'appel Goldorak vient m'emmerder en pv je m'abstiendrais de faire un topic


C'est là où tu as tort, tu devrais envisager le contraire, on pourra presque s'imaginer que tu peut être drôle aussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2004)

Oh putain Goldorak est mort, Impossible de le r'démarrer !
C'est sûr mon père il va me tuer ! Il faut que j'arrive à joindre Alcor. Je crois que le delco est pédé !


----------



## Grug (2 Novembre 2004)

j'adore les fatals picards 
(auteurs de la signature de FLOx )


----------



## teo (2 Novembre 2004)

FloX a dit:
			
		

> Le terme en cause c'était tafiole, je suis motard et quand je dis ca je pense à lopette pas aux homos, après que le mec s'identifit à ce mot c'est son problème.
> J'ai viré ma signature sous la menace, mais bon personnellement je ne pense pas que c'était si choquant que ca.
> Etant donné qu'il y a pas eu débat et vu ce que ce thread est devenu je pense qu'on peu clore le débat
> D'ailleur j'ai changé ma signature mais si un homo qui s'appel Goldorak vient m'emmerder en pv je m'abstiendrais de faire un topic



Ca a débordé oui...

Je ne veux pas présager des opinions des uns et des autres, je suis contre la censure de manière générale, par contre je comprend bien qu'un modo est obligé de tenir les rennes.

Tu as tout à fait le droit de penser que lopette ou tafiole c'est pas autant choquant que ça. En tant qu'homo, je te donnerai juste mon point de vue: depuis le bac à sable ou pas loin, j'entend ces jolis mots -pour moi identiques à bougnoule, nègro, youpin entre autres- et ça me gave grave.

Après tu fais ce que tu veux et tu dis ce que tu veux. Mais faut juste que tu saches qu'on a pas tous le même point de vue et que tu peux blesser quelqu'un. Moi ça va, j'ai la carapace solide... mais y'a des gens qui supportent plus les insultes et un jour ils se tirent une balle (J'ai eu l'exemple dans mon entourage). Ou ailleurs, y'a des gars qui les arrosent d'essence. La dernière fois qu'on m'a traité de sale pédé, c'était en plein Genève en 2002 et c'était des gamins de 15-16 ans et ils avaient une barre de fer à la main, vers 19h30, j'allais dans un bar homo. Là je me suis dit qu'il fallait se battre et rien laissé passer sinon ils rouvriront les camps pour moi, sans aucun état d'âme. Et ça j'ai pas envie.

Quant à grug et guytantakul, malgré vos emoticons j'ai du mal à vos réponses, j'ai bien dit "même si c'est au 26e degré et surtout "si c'est fait pour rire". Ce genre de blague, merci, ça fait longtemps que ça me fait plus rire. Comme j'ai pu en parler avec certains membres en message privé, c'est blessant et ça fait pas avancer le débat.

Sur ce bonne soirée et portez-vous bien


----------



## Stargazer (2 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suis d'accord de clore le débat et le topic sur les bonnes paroles de teo ...

teo  et


----------



## nato kino (2 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ca a débordé oui...
> 
> Je ne veux pas présager des opinions des uns et des autres, je suis contre la censure de manière générale, par contre je comprend bien qu'un modo est obligé de tenir les rennes.
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette mise au point téo. :style:


----------



## Foguenne (2 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette mise au point téo. :style:



Cette mise au point étant faite, nous pouvons clôturer ce sujet.


----------

